# new filter technology



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I haven't seen this discussed here yet - I did some searching through the forum. There's some relatively new filter technology that I'm researching and hoping to try out soon.

---------------------------------
Hamburg Matten Filter (HMF) and specifically the Corner HMF using Poret foam






---------------------------------
Using the JetLifter





This guy has a good explanation and builds one for himself:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They work well with minimal maintenance, but they do take up a fair bit of internal space and many find them unsightly. The Poret foam is the only way to go with this type of filter, IMHO. The HMF filters are great for dwarf shrimp tanks for breeding purposes.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I would have to disagree with "fair bit of internal space". The corner units don't take that much room and you are hiding all the unsightly filter hoses and heater. Some people attach plants to the foam but I think if you get the black foam, it looks ok.

I also had a suggestion by Swiss Tropicals to consider Siporax mini instead of BioHome Ultimate. It's amazing to do some research and come across these new alternative methods that your LFS really has no clue about if you ask them for advice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am using one in my growout tank and I agree with Stuart. I certainly would not use one in my show tanks. They are very good bio filters, but are not good at filtering particulates so you have to do a lot of maintenance in terms of cleaning the tank itself. I use it in my bare bottom 15 gallon tank only. All my other tanks have canister filters which don't take up any room internally.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Yeah... HMF's are used a lot in Europe; but they aren't super common in North America (We don't tend to go for internal filters as much... over there they think an aquaclear HOB is something new and different). They work pretty well. Pretty ideal for shrimp tanks. Not all that different from your typical spnge filter; but nicer in some ways.

The jetlift thing is interesting. Although rather than mucking around with a fancy engineered uplift I'd probably just go for a little fountain pump in most applications. It'd work just as well (if not better) and would be significantly quieter. Might be nice if you had a rack system with an air manifold to plug into though.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's a great pdf on the science of how the HMF works.

The technology behind Poret foam is what sets it apart as a filter material


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

fantastic video showing test of different biological media


----------

